# Hunting > The Magazine >  Thanks to vc I'm a virgin no longer!

## savagehunter

Hey guys and girls

Just wanted to fill you in on the hunt that vc took me on today!

First of all big props to vc for taking the time and patience to take me to one of his local haunts and showing me the ropes. Great guy and a heart of gold.

So the trip began with the long haul from ashvegas to nelson. Not to drag it out but it's freakin boring by yourself!

Arrived to find vc making us breakfast for up the hill and a beer thrust into hand. Some bullshit was talked then into bed at midnight for the 2 o'clock start. (I might have over slept my alarm and had vc rocking my truck and banging on the window asking if I wanted coffee lol)

Another long drive to spot x interrupted by my auto gearbox having a hissy fit (ahh she'll be right and on we go) and out onto the hill. 

Now this is the point vc tells me it takes 2hrs and isn't as steep as it looks. (He lied twice) first 40 mins was not too bad then the steep stuff started, up up and more up by an hour and a half I was buggered but the patient guy he is just waited and waited for me religiously. The next two hours were a blur of pain and hill but after another upward slog and some harsh sildling I was ready to call it quits. 

Vc talked me out of that pretty quickly (thank god) cause 20 minutes later he had me belly crawling towards a deer. 

We lined up our shots and I finally let the lead fly, hitting it in the neck at 100 yards the deer buckled but got up and ran so vc followed it up with a second shot from his cannon for security.

Deer down and a very happy mark!!!!

I was then taken through the basics of gutting and dismemberment. Very good instruction I might add. Then hind quarters onto the shoulders and the rest in vc's pack (admission of guilt I left my pack in ash so his was very heavy, whoops) and we were away.

Now if going up was bad coming down was just as bad lol.

A slow trip out with plenty of stops and we arrived back at the truck with less than absolutely nothing in the tank. 

Back to vc's for a beer and a rest!!!! (I can't move lol)

Great mission and I can't thank cam enough for his generosity.














I love this shit on my phone

----------


## Twoshotkill

Nice one dude. i bet i can guess what you will be having for dinner this week!

----------


## Raging Bull

Brilliant! Solid effort. * Vietnamcam* sounds like a generous bugger. 

Were you aiming for its neck?  :Wink:  :Grin: 

Cheers.

----------


## Munsey

Nice work . Looks like nice eater . VC top effort

----------


## veitnamcam

Attachment 5507
Attachment 5508

She was a good walk and to be fair i was pretty broken time we made the truck. 10 hour walk with no training for a while.
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Sweet. Was it cold in that mist?

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep had to be a neck shot. Bedded down in the tussok in the fog could only see head neck.
Had to wait for waves of fog for clearish shot.
Two hinds with him trotted off 200 odd extra yards and stood on ridge barking at us for at least 5 min before buggering off.
Half a deer each was plenty to carry from there :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## savagehunter

Damm right who had the bright idea that they might want to carry it out whole? Glad you talked me out of that one too lol 
I think I would have literally died.

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## GravelBen

Thread title could be taken in all sorts of ways!  :Zomg: 

Nice going and onya VC for showing new hunters the ropes. Big walk up hills always kills you a bit when you're not used to it!

----------


## TimeRider

Yum, venison for dinner   :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## savagehunter

Well I am provocative Gravelben lol.
And yup vc's cooking me venison and whitebait on the Barbie for tea!!! 

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## ebf

Congrats SavageHunter & well done VC  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Excellent SH fresh air in your nostrils and blood on your hands.  What more could a keen hunter want?  VC you are a top bloke by any man's measure.  It will be my distinct pleasure to meet you one day.

----------


## gadgetman

Excellent work. Grub and drink tastes extra good when you're *really* earned it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Excellent SH fresh air in your nostrils and blood on your hands.  What more could a keen hunter want?  VC you are a top bloke by any man's measure.  It will be my distinct pleasure to meet you one day.


Notice anything familiar on that tikka Rushy?

Savage arrived to say he had done a zero check and it was all over the place so took the Wifes rifle.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sweet. Was it cold in that mist?


Yes but that was good we were climing hard, then it burned off and we both melted big time on way out!

----------


## Rushy

> Notice anything familiar on that tikka Rushy?
> 
> Savage arrived to say he had done a zero check and it was all over the place so took the Wifes rifle.


Good to see it getting use and still on the mark.  Not a lot wrong with it for a no name scope.

----------


## savagehunter

> Excellent SH fresh air in your nostrils and blood on your hands.  What more could a keen hunter want?  VC you are a top bloke by any man's measure.  It will be my distinct pleasure to meet you one day.


Not a lot more to ask for mate but You forgot the smoke entering my lungs as often as possible lol could be why I struggled so much. 

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## Neckshot

Looks like a great spot to VC

----------


## Neckshot

I didnt work as hard as you did buy the sounds S H back steaks for xmas lunch then!.

----------


## gadgetman

> smoke entering my lungs as often as possible lol could be why I struggled so much.


That reminds me of someone I tried to take through the Minga-Deception many, many moons ago. Had a mild heart attack and that's all he wanted to do. No PLB's or cellphones in those days. What a mission.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Well done * SH* & *VC*  :Thumbsup: 

Sounds like I missed a nastey walk  :Wink:  

Neat spot eh.......once you are up there  :Have A Nice Day: 

Would have been better for me than sitting in this heat  :Zomg:

----------


## veitnamcam

Posing pics were a bit later when fog lifted. Took a while to find him. He slid a loooong way down on the wet  tussok and vis was only 50 100y 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## savagehunter

> Attachment 5519
> Attachment 5520
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for those photos vc :eek: might have to tell that story now lol  :Grin: 

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## falconhell

good shit sounds like a mint trip 
 :Pacman:

----------


## veitnamcam

Not from that deer its in the chiller with 2 others and a pig!



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gadgetman

VC, that last photo is plain cruel!

----------


## savagehunter

Tasted so good though gadgetman :p

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## gadgetman

> Tasted so good though gadgetman :p
> 
> I love this shit on my phone


Gotta say you earned that big time. Washed down with a suitable ale.

----------


## savagehunter

> Gotta say you earned that big time. Washed down with a suitable ale.


Yeah - V lol

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well done * SH* & *VC* 
> 
> Sounds like I missed a nastey walk  
> 
> Neat spot eh.......once you are up there 
> 
> Would have been better for me than sitting in this heat


It was only about 2.5 times the walk we did too!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

I hope Cam only took your first deer virginity SH :Psmiley: 
Well done fella's

----------


## Rushy

Venison and whitebait.  Food fit for a king!

----------


## savagehunter

R93 yeah rushy took the other one long ago  :Grin: 

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## veitnamcam

> Venison and whitebait.  Food fit for a king!


It was a struggle but i forced it down :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Well done men :Thumbsup: Cool pics sounds like a bloody hard slog for the meat.

----------


## Neckshot

I know those plates now like the back of my hand!....yuuummmmmmm.

----------


## veitnamcam

Savage has crashed now(I wont be far behind) so i can say the big man turned average man put in a massive effort and overcome some some of his hurdles.
Big respect Mark I could see it was hurting you but you Kept plugging away(cracked rib and all) with only a little encouragement to keep you going. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Waiting for this shower too end then might hit the river,bellys full and tanks filling up :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

Tell him i reckon he's hardend!!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I hope Cam only took your first deer virginity SH
> Well done fella's


Lol Coasters all think the same way  :Grin:

----------


## kimjon

By the title it sounds like a real ''blood in the back of the undies'' kind of trip (with or without the deer :Zomg:  ). 

But well done, its tastes better when you've had to work for it. The BBQ that is.

kj

----------


## Rushy

> R93 yeah rushy took the other one long ago


Don't remember doing that.   Was that you in the alley at the back of K Road?

----------


## R93

> Lol Coasters all think the same way


Just beat ya too it KG Ha Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## puku

Hey Savage, Congrats on the deer and the effort put in!

Also Cam your a fucking legend mate, Top marks to ya!!  That wedding can't have changed you much

----------


## mucko

your a top man VC having people like you on this forum are what make it such a good forum. no bullshit just happy to help out.

----------


## Sniper

Mean Masport, Mean.

----------


## savagehunter

Cheers everyone for the congrats but vc's the star here. Back home now after a full day driving and fishing and reveling in the memories. Love it!

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## savagehunter

> Savage has crashed now(I wont be far behind) so i can say the big man turned average man put in a massive effort and overcome some some of his hurdles.
> Big respect Mark I could see it was hurting you but you Kept plugging away(cracked rib and all) with only a little encouragement to keep you going.


Cheers vc hope I didn't whinge too much lol. Tell ya what those ribs are hurting today  :Zomg: 

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## savagehunter

> Don't remember doing that.   Was that you in the alley at the back of K Road?


Could have been! Tell ya what I'm a bit hurt that you don't remember!  :Grin: 

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## ebf

How your legs feeling today savagehunter ?  :Grin:

----------


## savagehunter

Golden actually ebf - shins are a little sore but that's it other then the ribs lol

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## Rushy

> Could have been! Tell ya what I'm a bit hurt that you don't remember!


don't be. I was a bit of a slut back then. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## veitnamcam

3 years on how is the hunting going @savagehunter ?

----------

